# Sam Andy foods ? Does anyone know this brand ?



## myrtle55 (Apr 1, 2014)

I have a chance to buy a bunch at 5 bucks a can. Just wondering if anyone ever heard of this stuff. Thanks in advance


----------



## cantinawest (Nov 9, 2011)

First time I have ever heard of them.
How can you be in business for half a century and not be known?
You would have to try really hard to keep "under cover" and not be visible
on the market

I wonder if they taste any better than the other numerous Prepared foods companies?


----------



## Tucker (Jul 15, 2010)

I've seen it for sale for at least 25 years. I remember that I saw them for sale at preparedness fairs back in the 80's in Southern California. Can't say that I've ever tried them but I would jump on them for that price! :beercheer:

And, yes, I've been a prepper for that long. Hell, I may even have some in my storage "someplace."


----------



## myrtle55 (Apr 1, 2014)

Hey, thanks for answering, i really appreciate input around here, it always seems honest


----------



## myrtle55 (Apr 1, 2014)

Well i got 31 of the #10 cans today for 125 dollars. Meats, fruits, veggies, eggs, margarine..etc. Was kinda cool to get them from a 90 year old prepper :thumbup:


----------



## Tucker (Jul 15, 2010)

myrtle55 said:


> Well i got 31 of the #10 cans today for 125 dollars. Meats, fruits, veggies, eggs, margarine..etc. Was kinda cool to get them from a 90 year old prepper :2thumb:


YEAH! And I think the reason they aren't so widely known for the consumer is that they probably have a lot of government contracts (from their website).


----------

